# Mockingbird belting out a few songs



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

One of our mockingbirds singing his heart out.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

What a great picture, Jim. Was it taken in your own garden?


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

How cool! I love how you caught it mid-song.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Linjeakel said:


> What a great picture, Jim. Was it taken in your own garden?


Yes, only a few feet from the front porch.


----------

